

The Elon Musk Interview on Mars - yla92
http://aeon.co/magazine/technology/the-elon-musk-interview-on-mars

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8388156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8388156)

------
zaroth
"That story, as it is told, has the fashion of a legend, but the truth of it
lies in the occurrence of a shift of the bodies in the heavens which move
round the Earth, and a destruction of the things on the Earth by fierce fire,
which recurs at long intervals."

"Reeling, he tried to buy a refurbished Russian intercontinental ballistic
missile to do the job, but his dealer kept raising the price on him."

Can we paint this Iron Man Bond Villain in more epic terms?! When is 'Elon'
hitting theaters?

But in the end he has a good point. It's not about going to Mars in order to
get to Mars. It's about creating a forcing function for something much, much
bigger.

